# Olivia Munn or Jesica Chobot?



## sKeEt (Feb 3, 2011)

So I just felt like making a random poll about which of these beautiful gamer girls you would prefer. Also cause I've never made a poll before so this is a test run.

Olivia Munn definitely has that hot super model look and Jessica Chobot has that girl next door can hang with the guys quality.

Personally I like Jessica Chobot more.

What do you think? Feel free to be descriptive and give explanations.

Women are welcome to chime in...if there are any.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 3, 2011)

Photos would be advisable since I don't know who Olivia Munn is, but so help me I would do everything to Jess. Although I'd be a little self conscious of her giving me tips afterwards...


----------



## brihan00 (Feb 3, 2011)

Oliva Munn:
Oliva Munn
Jessica Chobot:
Jessica Chobot
You be the judge!
I can't. They both simmer of hotness... yum....


----------



## Jt321 (Feb 3, 2011)

olive munn


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 3, 2011)

none they are both lies and dumb


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not too into either of them but Jessica Chobot seems more appealing to me, personally.
I kind of like the following qualities in a girl, physically:

_- legginess / amazing legs
- height
- pale skin
- red hair / blonde hair
- sharp, pointy features
- less-than-medium-sized chest
- skinniness_







.


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 3, 2011)

Olivia Munn



Jessica Chobot

who's better?
you decide..

(some random youtube vids i've found, never heard of both of them.)


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 3, 2011)

Olivia's hot, but I still prefer Jess. She kinda has that 'girl next door' thing going on, I get a sense that she'd be nice to talk to, down to earth, sweet. Or maybe I'm just subconciously favouring her because she helped me get through the Demon Doors on Fable 3. I dunno. She's still gorgeous though. Kinda reminds me of a girl I went to school with. If she looks like Jess now I'm hittin' Facebook, track her down.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 3, 2011)

Olivia Munn, hands down.


----------



## sKeEt (Feb 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Olivia Munn, hands down.



Vote for her then, man! She's only got 2 votes.

I would have thought Munn would get more votes but people seem to prefer Miss Chobot.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Olivia Munn, hands down.



Then hand up again, then down again, repeat as necessary


----------



## Man18 (Feb 3, 2011)

NOMMY OM


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Feb 3, 2011)

You forgot the neither option


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 3, 2011)

Kirsten defeats all.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 3, 2011)

I prefer Jessica. 
Every time I see Olivia, I tend to associate her with douchey Adam Sessler.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 3, 2011)

Munn? Chobot? Yes please!


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Neither of them, their bodies are not that good, there are more than 1000000000 gilrs hotter than them in the world.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 3, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Neither of them, their bodies are not that good, there are more than 1000000000 gilrs hotter than them in the world.


By your logic, 1/7.3 people on the planet are hotter than these two.

I've seen some attractive people, but 1/7.3 seems a bit unreasonable.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 3, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 epic.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 3, 2011)

*looks at pictures in 3rd post* er...crap.  I take back the "hands down" part, they're tied.
Too bad I already voted...


----------



## famousginni (Feb 3, 2011)

JESSICA CHOBOT HANDS DOWN


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 3, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, i was overreacting, Jesus...


----------



## justin05 (Feb 3, 2011)

Jessica Chobot, i like her quirky personality.


----------



## Exaltys (Feb 3, 2011)

Alison Haislip


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 3, 2011)

I voted Munn...but Morgan Webb has been my Nerdcrush for years.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Better than these:

- Adriana Lima
- Alessandra Ambrosio.

That is what i call beauty.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 3, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same, but she's more of a gamer crush for me.
And my Otaku Crush is JesuOtaku.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 3, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I was being literal, Biblical figure...


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 3, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know that youre really annoying????


----------



## Issac (Feb 3, 2011)

Neither, they have too small noses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I do like Olivia's mouth/face more than Jesica's... but jesica's groin-area..... yeah... (judging from the images in post 3)

But, I think my girl's waaaaay hotter! ;D


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> Neither, they have too small noses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks God, someone with good sense.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 3, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know that that was the point????


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 3, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh what the hell...


----------



## MarcusRaven (Feb 3, 2011)

My choice between the two can be summed up in two words:

Yes, please!

Now, my wife may not be to happy about that, but she'd be more mad at me if I didn't invite her too. ;-)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 3, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 3, 2011)

I knew Olivia Munn for a while but I don't really like her lol.

Just now I saw Jessica Chobot and I don't really like her either.

So it's a tie.

If you had included Morgan Webb, I would of picked her instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 3, 2011)

Both of them are shitty.

The show is completely crappy and they're both just prompter monkeys. I mean they know nothing about video games, just read shit off a prompter and try to look as hot as possible.

They should just can G4 and make The Spoony Network.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 3, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like turtles.


Also, Chobot. It's the only good part of IGN


----------



## Law (Feb 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Both of them are shitty.
> 
> The show is completely crappy and they're both just prompter monkeys. I mean they know nothing about video games, just read shit off a prompter and try to look as hot as possible.
> 
> They should just can G4 and make The Spoony Network.



if you're referring to what I think you're referring to, those attention seeking unfunny as shit neckbeards get enough publicity as is.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Both of them are shitty.
> 
> The show is completely crappy and they're both just prompter monkeys. I mean they know nothing about video games, just read shit off a prompter and try to look as hot as possible.
> 
> They should just can G4 and make The Spoony Network.


Agreed 100%!!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 4, 2011)

They should bring back ZDTV. or atleast TechTV. fuck G4.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 4, 2011)

between the two, Chobot. But if all other girls included? neither.


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 4, 2011)

I prefer Olivia, because she can deepthroat a hot dog. I always like that quality in a woman.


----------



## iFish (Feb 4, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I prefer Olivia, because she can deepthroat a hot dog. I always like that quality in a woman.



She's not the best Daily Show correspondent


----------



## sKeEt (Feb 4, 2011)

You people are funny. 

Jeez the poll is about TWO women, not every woman in the world. Of course you will find other women more attractive. I mean there are over six billion people in the world. The whole point of a poll is to choose between the choices. 

No matter how many super hot females I may come across there isn't a single Queen of female super hotness that surpasses all others..though I'd say Kristen Kreuk is as close to that for me.

Also I don't know about Olivia Munn but Jessica Chobot certainly knows about games. You can sense her genuine excitement for games she's particularly interested in when covering them in the Daily Fix or anything else she covers.

Seriously though, if it wasn't for Chobot I wouldn't visit IGN one third as much as I do now.


----------



## mucus (Feb 4, 2011)

i have no clue who these people are...
why didn't you even gave me a fucking picture?!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 4, 2011)

mucus said:
			
		

> i have no clue who these people are...
> why didn't you even gave me a fucking picture?!



Just for Chobot. Munn is a hack. She's that dumb bitch who was on G4 Attack of the Show. Brunette. She claims she's a gamer. She hosted E3 for G4 and Keith Apicary interrupted her asking if she'd seen the Dreamcast 2. She's a hack who only used her body to trick people into thinking she was into games, when she didn't really know a damn thing.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 4, 2011)

mucus said:
			
		

> i have no clue who these people are...
> why didn't you even gave me a fucking picture?!
> Umm... Dude, first page
> 
> ...


----------

